# Immodium & preg?



## southern1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry to rehash and old topic but is 'Immodium' safe to use while/getting preg?







Haven't had any major IBS problems (touch wood!) for a while now only minor hiccup when under a bit of stress (moving house) for a couple of years and as long as i watch what i eat i seem to be reasonably OK - more so when i know i can take 'Immodium' if i feel like things are going to play up but we are contemplating having another child (if it happens!







) and i can't remeber from last time (2yrs ago) what the answers were about the safety of Immodium and preg - any help???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I believe it is in the category of we don't know if it is safe.I don't think there is any evidence that it is harmful, but I don't think they've proven safety in a clinical trial in pregnant women.It generally stays in the gut (very little gets into the body) so that tends to make it safer than something like Pepto Bismol that does get in the blood stream.It seems most OBGYN's will let patients take it if they can't function without it, but would rather you avoid it if you can.You might see if Calcium Carbonate would help control the diarrhea (there is a large thread in the diarrhea forum) as a lot of pregnant women could use some extra calcium anyway.


----------

